# Easy Taxi App & Nile Taxi



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm just curious to learn if anyone here has tried out the Easy Taxi smart phone app?

If so, would you care to share your experience?

Also, I recently learned that Nile Taxi has finally gotten their new boats. 
They've also instituted a new "express" schedule. 

They've also instituted a new "express line" service to and from Maadi. 

I've found that you really need to call them to book, and getting through is sometimes difficult. Generally speaking, the earlier before the booking, the better. May be expensive, but it sure beats sitting in traffic, especially on a hot day!


----------



## ejsaunders (Jun 24, 2011)

jemiljan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just curious to learn if anyone here has tried out the Easy Taxi smart phone app?
> 
> If so, would you care to share your experience?


I have used Easy Taxi a few times but what I'm finding is they always ask u to call them and they ask where u are!! One even tried to neg the price on the phone! One was good tho once he picked us up, meter was on (shock). We live in Madinaty so cant use it for being picked up there but can for going home from the Marriott

Would love to hear other opinions


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

FYI: We may have more options soon. 

http://www.egyptindependent.com//news/cabinet-discuss-nile-taxis-next-week


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

ejsaunders said:


> I have used Easy Taxi a few times but what I'm finding is they always ask u to call them and they ask where u are!! One even tried to neg the price on the phone! One was good tho once he picked us up, meter was on (shock). We live in Madinaty so cant use it for being picked up there but can for going home from the Marriott
> 
> Would love to hear other opinions


I finally tried it. At first, the app said my location was in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean (!?!?!). Apparently turning on the wifi helps with location settings. Nevertheless, I was able to search, and found a location nearby that I could pinpoint. Cabs responded immediately. The metre was already running when he arrived. I have asked them to clarify if the metre starts when you place the call or not. 

Nevertheless, it was an overall pleasant experience, and I would use it again, especially for airport runs, as I find all the private drivers I know are charging far higher prices.

There is another app called Uber too, but I haven't used it. Here is a recent review in Mada Masr:

Trying 2 taxi apps in Cairo | Mada Masr


----------

